# My Site



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Outdoor Finishing with TheWoodWhisperer*

I had the opportunity to speak with Marc Spagnuolo (The Wood Whisperer) about his new book on finishing "Finishing: it ain't over till it's over" and discuss woodworking and a few outdoor finishing topics. I have been listening to and watching his various podcasts for quite a few years now. You can find out more about Marc at his site thewoodwhisperer.com.

Listen to the Interview here INTERVIEW (Sorry I dont konw how to embed it on here)


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Outdoor Project Talk with Matt*

On this episode of the podcast I had a chance to have a conversation with Matt Vanderlist, host and creator of Matt's Basement Workshop podcast and The Spoken Wood podcast. We talk about some temporary changes to my site and discuss various aspects of outdoor projects …

Listen to the conversation here AUDIO (Sorry I dont konw how to embed audio on here)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

RavinHeart said:


> *Outdoor Project Talk with Matt*
> 
> On this episode of the podcast I had a chance to have a conversation with Matt Vanderlist, host and creator of Matt's Basement Workshop podcast and The Spoken Wood podcast. We talk about some temporary changes to my site and discuss various aspects of outdoor projects …
> 
> Listen to the conversation here AUDIO (Sorry I dont konw how to embed audio on here)


Matt is a long time Lumberjock if you were not aware.


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

RavinHeart said:


> *Outdoor Project Talk with Matt*
> 
> On this episode of the podcast I had a chance to have a conversation with Matt Vanderlist, host and creator of Matt's Basement Workshop podcast and The Spoken Wood podcast. We talk about some temporary changes to my site and discuss various aspects of outdoor projects …
> 
> Listen to the conversation here AUDIO (Sorry I dont konw how to embed audio on here)


thanks and … Yes … I am aware Matt , Marc , and Shannon have all been inspiring and helpful in getting my site off the ground


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*First Live Cast*

My First (working) Live Cast, picked July book winner, announced the next book, theme, and a mini shop tour

http://blip.tv/play/AYLL0C4A


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Intro Podcast*

This is my introduction podcast …

http://blip.tv/play/AYK_uDAA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Midwest Scrollsaw Trade Show*

I took a visit to the Midwest Scrollsaw Trade Show in Richland Center Wisconsin. I had a chance to speak with Shannon Flowers the Editorial Manager of Magazines for Fox Chapel Publishing. I also got to look at some amazing work, and pick up a few things for myself.

http://blip.tv/play/AYLMvEMA


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

RavinHeart said:


> *Midwest Scrollsaw Trade Show*
> 
> I took a visit to the Midwest Scrollsaw Trade Show in Richland Center Wisconsin. I had a chance to speak with Shannon Flowers the Editorial Manager of Magazines for Fox Chapel Publishing. I also got to look at some amazing work, and pick up a few things for myself.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYLMvEMA


If you want a lot of answers on Scroll Saws and that work, the Fox Chapel website forurm is a great resourse.

I think Shelia Landry is associated with another publication house that has a website for scroll people also.

Steve.


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Router Talk with Matt*

On this episode of the podcast I had a chance to have a conversation with Matt Vanderlist, host and creator of Matt's Basement Workshop podcast and The Spoken Wood podcast. We talk about whats been going on lately and discuss various things about routers …

Listen to the conversation here AUDIO (Sorry I dont konw how to embed audio on here)


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*August - Live Cast*

This episode we rap up router month, give away a book, announce shop maintenance for September, and talk with viewers …

http://blip.tv/play/AYLR4AwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#AYLR4AwA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Maintenance with Matt*

On this episode of the podcast Matt Vanderlist, of Matt's Basement Workshop and I discuss various things about Shop Maintenance and Woodworking in America …

Listen to the conversation here AUDIO (Sorry I dont konw how to embed audio on here)


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*December - Live Cast*

This episode I do the give away a book, talk about where I've been, what's upcoming for next year, and talk with viewers …

http://blip.tv/play/h84UguSTQwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UguSTQwA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Christmas Recap and the Coming Year talk with Matt*

On this episode of the podcast Matt Vanderlist, from Matt's Basement Workshop podcast and I go over woodworking around the holidays and talk about the upcoming year and what we've got in the works …

http://blip.tv/play/h84UguaeRgA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UguaeRgA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*February - Live Cast*

This episode I do the give away a book and a prize pack, we have a little talk about hand saws, and talk with viewers …

http://blip.tv/play/h84UguvuNwA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UguvuNwA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Talk - Blended Woodworking with Matt Vanderlist*

On this episode of the podcast I start a new segment I am calling "Shop Talk"

On this episode of Shop Talk, Matt Vanderlist, host and creator of Matt's Basement Workshop podcast and The Spoken Wood podcast and I talk about Blended Woodworking …

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ugu7TJgA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ugu7TJgA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*March - Live Cast*

This episode I do the give away the book for the month and talk with viewers about the upcoming Northeast Wisconsin Woodworkers Guild show in Green Bay on March 31st and April 1st 2012, the next book selections, upcoming posts, and blended woodworking …

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ugu%2BffwA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ugu+ffwA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Talk - Blended Woodworking with Chris Wong*

On this episode of Shop Talk, Chris Wong, of Flair Woodworks and Time Warp Tool Works and I talk about Blended Woodworking …

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ugu_pTQA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ugu_pTQA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Talk - Blended Woodworking - With Shannon Rogers*

On this episode of Shop Talk, Shannon Rogers, of The Renaissance Woodworker, The Hand Tool School and one of the hosts of Wood Talk Online Radio Podcast and I have a talk about Blended Woodworking, Podcasting, and woodworking in general …

http://blip.tv/play/h84UgvD1dQA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UgvD1dQA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*NEWWG 2012 Spring Show*

I had the opportunity to take part in the Northeast Wisconsin Woodworkers Guild spring show again this year. I had a table and demonstrated making scrollsaw bowls and promoted the site. I took this video on the morning of the second day before the doors opened to the public. If you didn't make it to the show I hope to see you there next year.

http://blip.tv/play/h84UgvLpAgA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UgvLpAgA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Tom Iovino*

On this episode of Shop Time, Tom Iovino, of Tom's Workbench, Modern Woodworkers Association, contributer to Wood Talk Online Radio Podcast, contributer to Wood Magazine and many, many, many other things and I have a talk about Woodworking tips, Keeping the Craft Alive, the Online Woodworking community, and woodworking in general …

http://blip.tv/play/h84UgvWdDAA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UgvWdDAA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*June - Live Cast*

This is just a short live episode, ... But, it has some pretty good news …

http://blip.tv/play/h84UgvqbfAA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UgvqbfAA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Marc Spagnuolo - Spray Finishing Tips*

On this episode of Shop Time, Marc Spagnuolo, The WoodWhisper and I have a talk about some tips for getting started with spray finishing …

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ugvq7cwA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ugvq7cwA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Hendrik Varju*

Thanks to an introduction from Matt Vanderlist on this episode of Shop Time I get to interview Hendrik Varju. Hendrik is an accomplished woodworker, teacher, presenter, writer, and much more. You can visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com. Hendrik offers several classes and seminars for helping all levels of woodworkers advance their skills. He also has 8 different DVDs on a huge range of topics with lots of footage.

On this episode Hendrik and I talk about his background, teaching, and many other endeavors.

Hendrik will be a returning guest on the Shop Time series, if you have questions for Hendirk watch the end of the video for ways to email or leave a voice mail message.

http://blip.tv/play/h84UgvrcIgA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UgvrcIgA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Garden Stakes*



I saw the patterns for these gardens stakes in Creative Woodworks & Crafts last year and thought they would be fun to make. So, this spring I finally decided to make them.



I started by tracing the patterns supplied in the magazine. I fit three to a sheet of tracing paper. Because there were not patterns for peas, beans, or kohlrabi … I had to get creative and make a few of my own. The beans and peas I just sketched from memory. Kohlrabi was another story; I couldn't remember what they looked like. So … I looked online for cartoon pictures of Kohlrabi.








After I had all the sketches done it was time to prep the wood. I had some Spanish Cedar that was intended to for a humidor, but, some gotten a little water damage because of a leak in the shed. I also picked the cedar for its resistance to rot and the elements. So, I re-sawed the cedar to close to 1/4" inch and then sent it through the drum sander. I made 8" x 11" x 1/4" pieces to match the patterns.

I used spray adhesive to attach the patterns to the wood. Then used the band-saw to separate each stake. I used the scroll saw to cut out the patterns. I ended up having a little help with this part. My wife and daughter both tired their hands at the scroll saw. My daughter decided she don't care for it much. But, my wife, seemed to like it, and cut out several of the outsides of the stakes. I followed up and cut out the rest and the insides as well.








Once the shapes were set and all the cutting was done I sanded, and sanded, and sanded … and … you get the idea. I used the drum sander to sand down the "pointy end" of the stakes to a better point. I sprayed water on them to raise the grain and then sanded everything smooth again.

After taping off the lower parts of the stakes, I used the airbrush I got for Christmas to paint the main parts of the vegetables. I used brushes to do some detail work and a toothpick to ad fine lines.

After everything dried and I was happy with the look the tape came off and it was time to apply finish. I picked a spar varnish for the way it is supposed to hold up to the weather. I decided to use a spray can for quick coverage and re-coat times. I threw together a simple stand to hang wires form and suspend the stakes from while spraying. I did all the spraying outside on warm, breezy day. After applying 3 coats of finish I let the stakes dry for 48 hours and then my wife placed them in the new home in the garden. Now we know where the different vegetables are planted … if we ever get them to grow … is another story all together.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

RavinHeart said:


> *Garden Stakes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very handsome 'Garden Stakes'.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

RavinHeart said:


> *Garden Stakes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a snazzy way to spiff up the garden. Gr8 idea. If I borrow this idea, I think I would add a clothes pin or something to show what variety of whatever veggie is growin in that row.


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Elevated Bed*

So, … my wife and daughter are planning on "re-doing" or redecorating my daughters room. She is going from the little kid room to the pre-teen stage. From stuffed animals and buckets of toys and little girls outfits … to makeup and pictures of boys and pop music. The bright green walls are staying and the pink walls are going to be painted blue. The pink frilly comforter is being traded out for a "more grown up" one. I'm not sure I'm ok with all of this yet, but, regardless, … it's going to happen.

Her room is no bigger than any ordinary room in a typical ranch house. A little over 12' x 12'. To fit everything in there, there has to be a few "big" changes. Some of the stuff we need to get in the room, includes a dresser (to fit all the clothes), a new (old refurbished) makeup stand with mirrors, a twin bed, the roll top desk from the office, and some shelves. The room is not that big. To fit everything in, I figured out a way to get the bed, dresser, and shelves to occupy the same space. So, I did some measuring and figured out the heights and widths I would need to use.

I decided to make an elevated bed. That way the dresser and the shelving can fit underneath. The space behind the dresser can serve as storage for winter clothes in the summer and vice versa. We determined that the height needed to be no higher than the bottom of the window it will be next to. We also knew the size of bed that it needed to accommodate.

At first I sketched a few simple things on paper and then used Google SketchUp to draw up some basic plans. I am far from a SkethUp pro. I am actually not all that good with it. In a previous career I had used AutoCAD a lot. It is similar and very different at the same time. But, SketchUp helped to figure out sizes and how to fit things in underneath. The SketchUp drawing is, what I consider rough, but there is a link below.

The materials need not be very "fancy" seeing the bed is going to be painted white. Simple pine construction lumber will suffice for the structural components. I chose the high grade pine from the big box store for the one by material in the bed. The supports for the mattress are going to be hardwood (probably maple but … possibly oak) supporting a sheet of 3/8" plywood. I put together a spreadsheet of materials for the break down and the "shopping list".

The materials are all purchased and on the lumber rack in the garage. The breakdown of the stock will be happening soon. That way the wood can find its new home and acclimate to the shop. Rabbits, loose tenons, and a few traditional mortise and tenons, will be the main joinery along with some pocket holes used as clamps. The bed will be too large to build in the shop (which is a basement shop) and move up to the bedroom. It will be too big to even get down the hall to the bedroom. So, I will build and dry fit the entire bed in a room downstairs. It will be completely constructed, minus the glue, downstairs. The idea is to then disassemble the bed and paint all the surfaces not involved in a joint and then reassemble the bed in the bedroom.

Soon starts the bed build … I just hope to stay ahead of the rest of the redecorating …

SketchUp Plan


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

RavinHeart said:


> *Elevated Bed*
> 
> So, … my wife and daughter are planning on "re-doing" or redecorating my daughters room. She is going from the little kid room to the pre-teen stage. From stuffed animals and buckets of toys and little girls outfits … to makeup and pictures of boys and pop music. The bright green walls are staying and the pink walls are going to be painted blue. The pink frilly comforter is being traded out for a "more grown up" one. I'm not sure I'm ok with all of this yet, but, regardless, … it's going to happen.
> 
> ...


My firehouse has residents that live there and run calls. One of the guys has a huge recliner, I'm talking about the widest one I've ever seen. The bedrooms the the firehouse are smaller, maybe 10×12 so we had to get creative in figuring out how to get the recliner through the doorway and also how to get it to look nice in his room. He did the exact same thing your talking about and it has worked out great.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

RavinHeart said:


> *Elevated Bed*
> 
> So, … my wife and daughter are planning on "re-doing" or redecorating my daughters room. She is going from the little kid room to the pre-teen stage. From stuffed animals and buckets of toys and little girls outfits … to makeup and pictures of boys and pop music. The bright green walls are staying and the pink walls are going to be painted blue. The pink frilly comforter is being traded out for a "more grown up" one. I'm not sure I'm ok with all of this yet, but, regardless, … it's going to happen.
> 
> ...


I found that making the side rails with stub tenons and bolts to hold it in place works really well, the shakers used it a lot. You can buy the specialty bolts at woodcraft/rockler or make a version of your own which I did. Doesn't allow for any movement and knocks down easy enough. Nice looking plan overall, I don't envy you the switch over, I just transferred mine from the crib to the toddler bed and felt a touch nostalgic that she didn't need it any more.


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Kari Hultman*

On this episode of Shop Time I have the opportunity to talk with Kari Hultman of The Village Carpenter

We get to talk about many of the things Kari does in woodworking and online and I get some very valuable resources to check out on carving.

http://blip.tv/play/h84UgvzwdwA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UgvzwdwA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*July 2012 - Live Cast*

This episode I have a guest in the shop for this LIVE Cast …Dave helps with the camera work and commentary

I do the book give away of "The Great Book of Woodworking Tips" through Fox Chapel for the month and the quarterly Gorilla Glue Prize Pack give away.

Congrats to Larry Thayer for winning the book and Jon "Dozer" Mendoza for winning the prize pack

We cover whats been going on and whats coming up along with my possible trip to learn more about turning

Then we end up playing around with using pocket screws as clamps.

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ugv2RYQA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ugv2RYQA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Shannon Rogers - Hand Crank Grinders*

On this episode of Shop Time I have the opportunity to talk with Shannon Rogers of The Renaissance Woodworker, The Hand Tool School, and one of the hosts of Wood Talk Online Radio about Hand Crank Grinders

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ugv3ZYgA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ugv3ZYgA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Bruce Wang from Micro Jig*

On this episode of Shop Time I have the opportunity to talk with Bruce Wang from Micro Jig about the company and the amazing products they make.

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ugv_OIAA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ugv_OIAA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Hendrik Varju*

On this episode of Shop Time I get to talk with Hendrik Varju. Hendrik is an accomplished woodworker, teacher, presenter, writer, and much more. You can visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com. Hendrik offers several classes and seminars for helping all levels of woodworkers advance their skills.

On this episode Hendrik and I talk about getting started in woodworking.

If you have any questions for Hendrik feel free to contact me and will address them on the next episode. Contact information is at the end of the video.

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ug4DWMAA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ug4DWMAA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*August 2012 - Live Cast*

This episode I have a guest in the shop again for this LIVE Cast … Dave helps with the camera work and commentary

We cover whats been going on in our own "little woodworking worlds" and what's coming up on the site.

After the show we took some time to open the Miter bars I received from Micro Jig and see how easy the are to use. I am looking forward the building my crosscut sled with them.

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ug4DWRQA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ug4DWRQA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Turning tools and Sharpening with Kelly Bresnahan*

I took a venture up to Northeast Wisconsin Technical College Artisan and Business Center to get some pointers on turning with Kelly Bresnahan.

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ug4G1VwA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ug4G1VwA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Hendrik Varju*

On this episode of Shop Time I get to talk with Hendrik Varju again. You can visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com.

Hendrik offers several classes and seminars for helping all levels of woodworkers advance their skills.

Hendrik also has several DVDs and we talk about his newest releases on this episode. On this episode Hendrik and I also talk about the skills people getting started in woodworking could start out with.

If you have any questions for Hendrik feel free to contact me and will address them on the next episode. Contact information is at the end of the video.

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ug4PqZwA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ug4PqZwA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Live Cast (September 2012)*

On this LIVE Cast … I talk with viewers about places we get our woodworking supplies.
http://blip.tv/play/h84Ug4TKBgA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ug4TKBgA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Tim Charles*

On this episode of Shop Time I talk with Tim Charles form A Slice of Wood Workshop

We get to talk about his "You design it, I build It" series and a few other things.

Visit Tim at his web site or on Facebook at or Twitter user name asliceofwood.
http://blip.tv/play/h84Ug4XBAAA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ug4XBAAA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Hendrik Varju - Sharpening & Tuning Hand Planes and Chisels*

On this episode of Shop Time I get to talk with Hendrik Varju again. You can visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com.

Hendrik offers several classes and seminars for helping all levels of woodworkers advance their skills.

Hendrik also has several DVDs and on this episode we talk about Hendrik's new DVD, Sharpening & Tuning Hand Planes and Chisels. Comment on the post for this video at RavinHeartRenditions.com for a chance to win a copy.

If you have any questions for Hendrik feel free to contact me and will address them on the next episode. Contact information is at the end of the video.
http://blip.tv/play/h84Ug4a5fAA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ug4a5fAA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Live Cast (November 2012)*

On this LIVE Cast … We talk about Woodworking classes in schools, Give away a DVD and I talk about a topic form the forum … Featherboards.
http://blip.tv/play/h84Ug4jaBwA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ug4jaBwA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Hendrik Varju - Hand Plane Techniques*

On this episode of Shop Time I get to talk with Hendrik Varju again. You can visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com.

Hendrik offers several classes and seminars for helping all levels of woodworkers advance their skills.

Hendrik also has several DVDs and on this episode we talk about Hendrik's new DVD, Hand Plane Techniques. Comment on the post on my site for a chance to WIN a copy.

If you have any questions for Hendrik feel free to contact me and will address them on the next episode. Contact information is at the end of the video.
http://blip.tv/play/h84Ug4m5JAA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ug4m5JAA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Holiday Giveaway - 2012*

*Ho, Ho, Ho …* the holiday season is upon us and I feel kind of like Santa. I reached out to a few of the companies I use regularly to see if they would participate in a Holiday Give Away, with an overwhelming response of yes. I figured I might get a prize or two to offer to my viewers. But, so far there are 5 companies offering multiple prizes. The *Live Cast* scheduled to start on the *9th of December 2012 at 8PM central time* is going to a good one.

The prizes will be given away to people in the chat room on the Streaming & Chat page during the Live Cast. You need to be logged in to the chat room and able to make comments during the Live Cast to be eligible to win. You can log in as a registered member of the site, with Facebook, with Twitter, or as a guest … If you win a prize I will get your info and the company will ship the prize right to you.

If anything changes or is added to the prize list below I will update this post.* I hope to see you online at the Live Cast.*

*The Prizes *(So Far)*:*



Fox Chapel Publishing is offering *a copy of any book I have previously reviewed* on the site. Selection is up to the winner.



Gorilla Glue is donating a *Prize pack* the includes several of their products and a Gorilla Glue T-Shirt



Klingspor through woodworkingshop.com is offering a *5 pound box or sand paper sheets*, a *5 pound box of sand paper rolls*, and *box of 50 sanding discs*



MicroJig is donating a *ZeroPlay Guide Bar*, an *MJ Splitter*, and a *GRR-Ripper*



And General Finishes has indicated that they will be contributing as well.



I will also be giving away at least two things (possibly more) from the *RavinHeart Renditions merchandise* ...


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

RavinHeart said:


> *Holiday Giveaway - 2012*
> 
> *Ho, Ho, Ho …* the holiday season is upon us and I feel kind of like Santa. I reached out to a few of the companies I use regularly to see if they would participate in a Holiday Give Away, with an overwhelming response of yes. I figured I might get a prize or two to offer to my viewers. But, so far there are 5 companies offering multiple prizes. The *Live Cast* scheduled to start on the *9th of December 2012 at 8PM central time* is going to a good one.
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Hendrik - Q&A*

On this episode of Shop Time I get to talk with Hendrik Varju again. You can visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com.

In this episode we cover questions from viewers. We also talk about some changes to Hendrik's site.

If you have questions for Hendrik feel free to comment, Skype, or use the contact we will try to answer them on the next episode. All the Contact information is at the end of the video.

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ug4uqSAA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ug4uqSAA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop time with Scott Meek*

On this episode of Shop Time I get to talk with Scott Meek of Scott Meeks Woodworks an excellent and talented wooden plane maker.

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ug4y1EQA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ug4y1EQA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Hendrik - Sometimes life gets in the way *

On this episode of Shop Time I get to talk with Hendrik Varju again.

We discuss outdoor projects and finishing and what are some things we can do to keep woodworking when life gets in the way.

If you have questions for Hendrik or myself, feel free to comment, Skype, or use the contact form and we will try to answer them on the next episode.

All the Contact information is also at the end of the video. You can visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com.


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Jim Heavey*

On this episode of Shop Time I got the opportunity to have a conversation with someone I consider one of my working heroes … Jim Heavey.

I have seen Jim's presentations at the Woodworking Show in Milwaukee several times over the years. His ability to present just about any topic in a simple and entertaining way keeps me coming back every time. In the episode we discuss Jim's many roles in the woodworking community (The Woodworking Shows, Wood Magazine, Weekend with Wood) and a few other things about Jim and his woodworking life.

If you have questions for Jim or myself, feel free to comment, Skype, or use the contact form. Be sure to check out the contact info at the end of the video for other ways to contact the show too …


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*EP043 - Shop Time with Hendrik Varu - Mortise and Tenon Joinery DVD*

On this episode of Shop Time I get to talk with Hendrik Varju about his latest DVD, Mortise and Tenon Joinery. Comment at ravinheart.com/wood for a chance to WIN a copy.

You can always visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com.

If you have questions for Hendrik or myself, feel free to comment, Skype, or use the contact form and we will try to answer them on the next episode.

All the Contact information is also at the end of the video. You can visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com.

Don't forget to Comment for a chance to WIN your copy of Hendrik Varju's Mortise and Tenon Joinery DVD


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*EP044 - Shop Time with Chris Schwarz*

During my trip to Woodworking in America this year, I had opportunity to arrange a time for a conversation with Chris Schwarz for this episode of Shop Time.

As the former editor of Popular Woodworking Magazine, and cofounder of Lost Art Press, Chris has an incredible influence in the woodworking community. I have seen him present at this and previous WIAs and each time it is educational, entertaining, and inspiring. Chris is one of the people I have always revered in the woodworking, it was an honor to have the opportunity to have a conversation with him about backgrounds in woodworking, tools, and a little about workbenches.

If you have questions for Chris or myself, feel free to comment, Skype, or use the contact form. Be sure to check out the contact info at the end of the video for other ways to contact the show too …


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Regis Will and we cover WIA 2013 *

At Woodworking in America this year, I ran into and had a conversation with Regis Will. We also I talked about doing a conversation for this episode of Shop Time. As it turns out, we both have a passion for hand saws and fixing them up, we both work in tech, and both of us do a lot of bicycling. We both received prizes this year from completing in the Hand Tool Olympics too. Regis won his jointer plane, for his abilities and doing the best at an event. While I won the set of spoon bits from Tools for Working Wood from the raffle part of the of the event. Regis has his own blog at The New Yinzer Workshop. He also presents and teaches at the Western Pennsylvania Woodworkers and the Foundation's Preservation Resource Center in Pennsylvania.

If you have questions for Regis or myself, feel free to comment, Skype, or use the contact form. Be sure to check out the contact info at the end of the video for other ways to contact the show too …

You can listen and watch the Video HERE


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*EP046 - Shop Time with Hendrik Varju - Honing and Setting Jointer and Planer Knives - DVD*

On this episode of Shop Time I get to talk with Hendrik Varju about his Honing and Setting Jointer and Planer Knives DVD. Comment on this post for a chance to WIN a copy.

We also picked Gene H as the WINNER of the Mortise and Tenon Joinery DVD

You can always visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com.

If you have questions for Hendrik or myself, feel free to comment, Skype, or use the contact form and we will try to answer them on the next episode.

All the Contact information is also at the end of the video. You can visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com.

Don't forget to Comment on the site for a chance to WIN your copy of Honing and Setting Jointer and Planer Knives DVD


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shop Time with Ron Hock*

While wondering around and drooling over all the wonderful tools at Woodworking in America, I stopped and had a chat with Ron Hock. I also asked him to have another conversation for the podcast, and he agreed. Ron's company Hock Tools makes what I consider the best woodworking blades available today. During our conversation we get to discuss how he got started making plane blades, sharpening, his new knife kits, and much more.

If you have questions for Ron or myself, feel free to comment, Skype, or use the contact form.

You can follow the podcast or me on this site, iTunes, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, and Google Plus.

Be sure to check out the contact info at the end of the video for other ways to contact the show too …
See Podcast HERE


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*EP048 - Shop Time with Michael Doerr*

At my local guild meeting we had Michael Doerr give a presentation on his process of building sculpted chairs. After a few conversation with Michael we decided to record a conversation at his shop about his chairs and school. During our conversation we get to discuss how he got started in woodworking, some of his process for building chairs, and a great surprise to me … I get to return to Michael's shop and learn the process in the spring.

If you have questions for Michael or myself, feel free to comment, Skype, or use the contact form.

You can follow the podcast or me on this site, iTunes, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, and Google Plus.

Be sure to check out the contact info at the end of the video for other ways to contact the show too …

Watch The Video


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

RavinHeart said:


> *EP048 - Shop Time with Michael Doerr*
> 
> At my local guild meeting we had Michael Doerr give a presentation on his process of building sculpted chairs. After a few conversation with Michael we decided to record a conversation at his shop about his chairs and school. During our conversation we get to discuss how he got started in woodworking, some of his process for building chairs, and a great surprise to me … I get to return to Michael's shop and learn the process in the spring.
> 
> ...


That was awesome. I had not heard of Mr Doerr. His work is amazing.


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

RavinHeart said:


> *EP048 - Shop Time with Michael Doerr*
> 
> At my local guild meeting we had Michael Doerr give a presentation on his process of building sculpted chairs. After a few conversation with Michael we decided to record a conversation at his shop about his chairs and school. During our conversation we get to discuss how he got started in woodworking, some of his process for building chairs, and a great surprise to me … I get to return to Michael's shop and learn the process in the spring.
> 
> ...


Coming this spring we you will get to see much more of his work and his process


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*EP049 - Shop Time with Hendrik Varju - A few Questions*

On this episode of Shop Time I get to talk with Hendrik Varju about a few of my questions and questions from viewers.

We also picked Jim Renick as the WINNER of the Honing and Setting Jointer and Planer Knives DVD

You can always visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com.

If you have questions for Hendrik or myself, feel free to comment, Skype, or use the contact form and we will try to answer them on the next episode.

All the Contact information is also at the end of the video. You can visit Hendriks's site at passionforwood.com.


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*EP050 - The Woodworking Show - Milwaukee 2014*

Earlier this year I took a ride down to the Woodworking Show in Milwaukee. I had the opportunity to do some filming and as always pick up a few things for myself. I now have a couple of new texturing tools from Ron Brown and got a pretty good deal on a big pack of foam brushes. There was time to catch up with Andy Chidwick and his family when I got the show. As you can see in the video I had a chance to speak with several of the exhibitors including Ron Brown, Earlex, Aqua Coat, Dubs Longboards, Milwaukee Lutherie, Kreg, MicoJig, and many more. After the show I had a visit with Jim Heavey, Roland Johnson, David Heim, Richand Wedler and some of the Bosch Reps at Dinner. It was a great show and a great time after the show as well.

YouTube Video

Link to the post on my blog - http://ravinheart.com/wood/events/shows/the-woodworking-show-milwaukee-2014/


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

RavinHeart said:


> *EP050 - The Woodworking Show - Milwaukee 2014*
> 
> Earlier this year I took a ride down to the Woodworking Show in Milwaukee. I had the opportunity to do some filming and as always pick up a few things for myself. I now have a couple of new texturing tools from Ron Brown and got a pretty good deal on a big pack of foam brushes. There was time to catch up with Andy Chidwick and his family when I got the show. As you can see in the video I had a chance to speak with several of the exhibitors including Ron Brown, Earlex, Aqua Coat, Dubs Longboards, Milwaukee Lutherie, Kreg, MicoJig, and many more. After the show I had a visit with Jim Heavey, Roland Johnson, David Heim, Richand Wedler and some of the Bosch Reps at Dinner. It was a great show and a great time after the show as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot of fun!

Andy Chidwick is a great guy. I have worked for him at his shop (as a pro not a student) while he was teaching a sculpted furniture class and I can say that he is an excellent teacher from my observation. I would recommend catching his seminars at the Woodworking Shows or taking a class from him for anyone looking to advance their woodworking skills in sculpted furniture.


----------

